

Humble Indie Bundle 2 Available, Now With Y Combinator Backing - razin
http://www.crunchgear.com/2010/12/14/humble-indie-bundle-2-available-now-with-y-combinator-backing/

======
teamonkey
Just out of interest, why does the holding company need to be YC backed?

~~~
thristian
From the other post about HIB2: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2007470>

I don't know how authoritative that is, but it sounds promising.

------
Pahalial
The last bundle recently made itself available via Steam, which despite the
DRM included does make it vastly more convenient to download whenever,
however. Is it known at this time whether that will happen with this one, or
is that still pending negotiations with Valve?

~~~
Palomides
looks like at least Braid and Machinarium are already on Steam

~~~
Ocho-Bits
Osmos too

------
NathanKP
I already have the best games from this Humble Indie Bundle, but I bought it
anyway just to support the bundle for others.

I highly recommend Osmos and Machinarium. They are in my opinion the best
games in the bundle.

------
Palomides
cool, nice to see Braid ported to Linux

------
brown9-2
Osmos alone makes this a good buy.

